# Barack Obama uses an ereader



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Well, a teleprompter counts doesn't it.

http://www.thedailyshow.com/watch/mon-january-25-2010/obama-speaks-to-a-sixth-grade-classroom


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

LOL I saw this one. Never miss The Daily Show! I've never thought about it, but now I'm wondering if he does use an e-reader.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

i guess it works, but the words can change with the click of a button


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

it's like watching PONG


----------

